# Swiss Firm Upgrades Hotzenblitz Electric Car to LiPo Batteries



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Vehicle has top speed of 120km/h (75mph) and practical driving range in Swiss mountain area of 350 km (217mi).

More...


----------

